# Only by the power of God!



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 24, 2011)

Psalm 116: 5-7
The Lord is gracious and righteous; our God is full of compassion. The Lord protects the simplehearted; when I was in great need, He saved me. Be at rest once more oh my soul, for the Lord has been good to you.

I walked a half a mile yesterday! I know that doesn't sound like a big deal at all. Considering in October I had 22 broken bones and a crushed pelvis it is absolutely the grace of God! Only by the power of so many prayers including so many people from right here am I capable of doing this!

Praise you Father! I love you and my life is 100% forfeit to you and your purpose.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re:*

Thank you so much for the testimony of grace and love you have received.  It blessed me this morning, so keep giving it away!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 24, 2011)

I need to be more diligent about thanking God for the small steps and the half miles He helps me complete each day.

I'm glad to hear that your recovery continues.
It seems like a long time for you but I'll bet there's been some great times in all this for you and your family.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 24, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Thank you so much for the testimony of grace and love you have received.  It blessed me this morning, so keep giving it away!





Ronnie T said:


> I need to be more diligent about thanking God for the small steps and the half miles He helps me complete each day.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your recovery continues.
> It seems like a long time for you but I'll bet there's been some great times in all this for you and your family.



X3 PTL!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 19, 2011)

Keep on walkin'! By His Grace, keep on walkin'!


----------

